# bathtub water redirect?



## silguy (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi,

I recently found that my new home's(built in 1977) bathtub is slanted and not level.  The design of the tub is the ones that has the whole inner wall attached to it, so it's one big piece.  Sorry, I'm not sure what that type of design is called, I'm a noob to this stuff.  When we shower, the water that sprays on the walls of the shower doesn't drain back into the bathtub since it's slanted and not level.  The water runs on the top edges of the tub and drains outside of the tub which always creates a huge puddle after a shower.  We tried redirecting the shower head..etc, but when we have guests, that's always an issue.  Can anyone recommend any tools/parts I can use to redirect the water?  There any type of block off plate that I can tape or glue to the corner the tub which redirects the water back inside the tub?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 20, 2010)

Somewhere in my travels I have seen a triangular shaped piece that has double sided tape on two side and you stick one side the wall and the other side to the top edge of the shower surround.  However, If All you want to do is prevent the water from draining off the top edge and onto the floor, I would think a nice 3/8" bead of silicon should do the job.


----------



## budro (Sep 20, 2010)

a local glass company should be able to provide you with a trim piece to do the trick. could you put up sliding shower doors? that should keep all water inside. if it still puddles inside the doors you could wipe it off when you showered and would not drip outside the tub when guests are using the tub. if you use a bead of silicone to fix it make sure you use mildew resistant silicone. plain 100% silicone will start to mold within weeks. that trim piece i spoke of earlier would be a small decorative piece glued down like the base track of shower doors. the glass company might have to get a little creative but i have seen them turn water wonderfully while still maintaining the integrity of fiberglass units. thanks, budro


----------



## silguy (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  yea, I was thinking of a small plate or sheet of some plastic material but didn't know if there were anything that's already formed out in the market.  I was actually thinking of some plate that looks like the corner of a waterslide, so it could look somewhat appealing.  I don't think I'll go as far as installing sliding doors as its probably too costly for me at this time.  If I was to do that, I'd change the walls to tiles and a have a more modern porcelain tub.  I'll look around and guess I'll have to get creative...=/   I'll try the mildew resistant silicone first maybe and hope the water isn't enough to overflow the silicone dam....


----------



## decorsuite (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

like kok328 said, A bead of silicon should do the job.
*
Johnson*
_Decorsuite Inc._
*Faucet, Kitchen, bathroom, Clawfoot tub faucet, at Decorsuite*


----------

